# Recommendation - The Train Tender



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Gents,

(I hope it's OK to post this here ... please boot to another section, if more appropriate.)

A couple of forum members have recently said that they've ordered train parts with good success (availability, cost, etc.) from Jeff Kane who runs The Train Tender, www.ttender.com .

In the meantime, my Lionel 1668 has developed "non-cooperative issues", mostly E-unit related. I've poked and prodded under the hood, and am trying to figure out if I can get individual parts and/or an E-unit for this old loco.

Anyway, I called Jeff to see what he might have, and -- quite frankly -- to twist his ear just a bit. I briefly described my problem, and he freely offered some very sound "check this / do that first" advice.

He couldn't have been more cordial, friendly, and willing to offer his time and expertise for free. He was patient, helpful, and geniunely interested resolving my little loco problem. I was duly impressed, and will certainly consider him highly for any future needs.

So, I thought I might pass on this data-point THUMBS UP.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Gents,
> 
> (I hope it's OK to post this here ... please boot to another section, if more appropriate.)
> 
> ...


You should have bought something. He's got enough parts.:laugh:
Did you fix it?

I have him bookmarked and will give him a try if I need something.

Edit...., I should have said I did have him bookmarked.

edit again, did all ready have him bookmarked.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

He gave me some info regarding my Alcos. 

I plan on ordering parts from him when funds allow:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

No fix for the 1668 just yet. Good news is that the armature and field are just fine. Problem is with the drum and little contact fingers in the e-unit. I'm gonna see if I can fix what's there before I order any new parts.

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Personally, TJ, I think any time and any place are appropriate venues for sharing that someone has treated you well. A big thumbs-up for Jeff Kane!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

And when you finally fix it and it still smokes, just direct the smoke to come out of the stack.:laugh::thumbsup:


----------

